# Cruise Liner send off in style.



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
While waiting for a car ferry home we went in to the Mayflower Park in Southampton for an ice cream and got to accidentally witness this sendoff. 
It is the Ovation of the Seas and I think it was the VIP tour. It is a shame that the modern liners have none of the class or style of the older ships and look more like a tower block fell over! :-\



IMG_1034_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1042_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1065_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1050_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1073_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

I couldn’t find another thread for liners, if there is one I will happily move this post, if not feel free to add to it if you have anything cruise related, river, lake or whatever you have. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice pictures, Graham.


----------



## jwilton (Mar 9, 2018)

Queen Mary 2 quietly enters Sydney at Harbour 5:30am today. Hand held on a boldard 0.8s f4.0 iso640 with my point and click SonyRX100 (sorry, this is my walkabout camera, I had left my 6D at home).


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 9, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> While waiting for a car ferry home we went in to the Mayflower Park in Southampton for an ice cream and got to accidentally witness this sendoff.
> It is the Ovation of the Seas and I think it was the VIP tour. It is a shame that the modern liners have none of the class or style of the older ships and look more like a tower block fell over! :-\
> 
> ...



For some reason this ship makes me think immediately of 'The Poseidon Adventure' ! ;D

Love 1065.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Click. 



Click said:


> Nice pictures, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi jwilton. 
Very nice shots, thank you for joining in, I have used a bollard as a tripod before, it is still difficult not to wobble around on the rounded top, I think you did well. 
Just passing or we’re you working on the dock or awaiting her arrival just to get a shot? 

Cheers, Graham. 



jwilton said:


> Queen Mary 2 quietly enters Sydney at Harbour 5:30am today. Hand held on a boldard 0.8s f4.0 iso640 with my point and click SonyRX100 (sorry, this is my walkabout camera, I had left my 6D at home).


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Sporgon. 
Hmm, I’m not sure why it would bring The Poseidon Adventure to mind!  ‘72 original or ‘05 remake? I have only seen the original. 
Thanks for the compliment. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2018)

jwilton said:


> Queen Mary 2 quietly enters Sydney at Harbour 5:30am today. Hand held on a boldard 0.8s f4.0 iso640 with my point and click SonyRX100 (sorry, this is my walkabout camera, I had left my 6D at home).



Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one. I like the city in the background.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2018)

jwilton said:


> Queen Mary 2 quietly enters Sydney at Harbour 5:30am today. Hand held on a boldard 0.8s f4.0 iso640 with my point and click SonyRX100 (sorry, this is my walkabout camera, I had left my 6D at home).



I particularly like the first shot. All the elements come together to make it a great picture. I'm not sure that it would have been better with another camera.... yes, you might have gotten it a bit sharper, or you could have shot HDR to get more range, but you would have lost the look.... And besides, the moment would have been gone.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 9, 2018)

*Paddlewheeler on the Columbia River*

This was taken last Fall in the Columbia River Gorge. We had some big wildfires and I had hiked up Beacon Rock to see if I could get some photos of the fire damage across the river on the Oregon side. i liked the ominous lighting.

There are three paddle wheel cruise vessels on the river that I know of. I call them small, medium and large. This is the medium size one.

Camera: Canon 77D


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 9, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> Hmm, I’m not sure why it would bring The Poseidon Adventure to mind!  ‘72 original or ‘05 remake? I have only seen the original.
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> ...



Because it looks so top heavy it could roll over at any moment !


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 9, 2018)

The MV FRAM from Hurtigruten at 68°17'S, 66°57'W, Antarctica, Red Rock Ridge






Frank


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Frank. 
Very nice, exquisite backdrop! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Photorex said:


> The MV FRAM from Hurtigruten at 68°17'S, 66°57'W, Antarctica, Red Rock Ridge
> 
> Frank


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Sporgon. 
Oops, didn’t think of that, I was looking for physical similarities of the vessels which I couldn’t really find. :

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> Because it looks so top heavy it could roll over at any moment !


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2018)

Photorex said:


> The MV FRAM from Hurtigruten at 68°17'S, 66°57'W, Antarctica, Red Rock Ridge




I really like your picture, Frank.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2018)

Photorex said:


> The MV FRAM from Hurtigruten at 68°17'S, 66°57'W, Antarctica, Red Rock Ridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Fram..... carrying the name of a famous ship.... I understand the original is now in a museum.... I bet this one is a lot more comfortable


----------



## jwilton (Mar 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi jwilton.
> Very nice shots, thank you for joining in, I have used a bollard as a tripod before, it is still difficult not to wobble around on the rounded top, I think you did well.
> Just passing or we’re you working on the dock or awaiting her arrival just to get a shot?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thank you Graham, This is just under the Sydney Harbour Bridge and there a many bollards to choose from, they are not all the same on the top.
I swim every morning at a pool under the Bridge and take my camera with me just in case.

Cheers, John


----------



## jwilton (Mar 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one. I like the city in the background.



Thank you Click.


----------



## jwilton (Mar 10, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I particularly like the first shot. All the elements come together to make it a great picture. I'm not sure that it would have been better with another camera.... yes, you might have gotten it a bit sharper, or you could have shot HDR to get more range, but you would have lost the look.... And besides, the moment would have been gone.



Thank you Don, I quote you all the time "the best camera is the one in your hand".


----------



## jwilton (Mar 10, 2018)

Voyager of the Seas arrived this morning (a little late), tis the season for cruising. This time taken with my Canon 6d/ Samyang 14mm and tripod!


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2018)

jwilton said:


> Voyager of the Seas arrived this morning (a little late), tis the season for cruising. This time taken with my Canon 6d/ Samyang 14mm and tripod!



Nice composition.


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 14, 2018)

jwilton said:


> Queen Mary 2 quietly enters Sydney at Harbour 5:30am today. Hand held on a boldard 0.8s f4.0 iso640 with my point and click SonyRX100 (sorry, this is my walkabout camera, I had left my 6D at home).



The combination of colorful lights looks perfect with the shot! 
Totally Loved it!


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 4, 2018)

Not sure what the liners were, taken while waiting for a bonfire display in 2015. From possibly the very same spot Graham stood to take his in the first post!




Untitled by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Matthew. 
Nice shot, if you know the Mayflower Park, I was roughly where the road turns away from the water to leave, may have been slightly more towards the ice cream van!  mmmmm ice cream! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Not sure what the liners were, taken while waiting for a bonfire display in 2015. From possibly the very same spot Graham stood to take his in the first post!


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 7, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matthew.
> Nice shot, if you know the Mayflower Park, I was roughly where the road turns away from the water to leave, may have been slightly more towards the ice cream van!  mmmmm ice cream!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks  Not quite the same place then, I was about halfway along the pier where the RedJet departs from. Always a great choice to capture fireworks with reflections over the water


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Matthew. 
Sounds like you were quite close to visiting the island then! Do you ever come over here?

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Matthew.
> ...


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 11, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matthew.
> Sounds like you were quite close to visiting the island then! Do you ever come over here?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



I have been over a few times over the years, we usually go view the Lymington Ferry though. Can't resist a trip to the Needles.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Matthew. 
Yes the Needles are good, but the battery, a longish walk or an expensive bus ride (no public vehicular access) above the Needles is much more interesting especially when you get to the rocket engine range! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Matthew.
> ...


----------

